# [SOLVED] GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error



## gereed123

Hello,

We bought GTA IV a time ago and now i wanted to install it on my laptop but he keeps blokking at a file .../texture/title_offline.wtd . THis is the error he gives:










I updated my Driverx but still not working. He keeps giving the same error.

What should i do? I read from another guy he bought a new driver and it worked but isn't that kinda hard on a laptop? Can i avoid it? ( I installed it already on another pc so is it possible to copy the files ? )

Vista service pack 1 btw.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

Hi gereed123 and welcome to TSF,

The error is reporting "Cyclic redundancy check". This means there could be surface damage on the DVD. Inspect the DVD to ensure there is no dust or smug marks on the surface. 
Try copying the DVD contents to a folder on your HDD and install from there.


----------



## gereed123

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

I tried to copy it but he blocked at the same file. I cleaned my CD yesterday. Do you think if i try many times , it will work once?


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

The only thing I can think of is prehaps going to you local games shop that has a disk cleaner and using that. If you are in the UK then Gamestation usually has one of them. Not sure about other countries though :/


----------



## gereed123

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

I have the installed version on another pc so i copied everything from program files, do you think he doens't needs to read everything then?


----------



## gereed123

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

I do have the Serial Code, can't i dowload it from the Internet?


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

I wouldn't reccommend it as it could give you all sorts of problems e.g. Viruses.


----------



## gereed123

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

So what do you suggest?


----------



## Zealex

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

One place you could download it is from the publishers website, maybe. Check there and see if they offer digital downloads or see anything about disk replacements. For a blizzard product such as d2. My d2 disks broke, but I had the key created a blizz account registered the cd key and downloaded it from there.

Also downloading games from 3rd party sources even with a legit cd key is illegal, and we do not support that.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

Its legal and possible to copy over the game contents from the other PC and transfer the files to the same installation directory on your PC.
Once the files are in the same directory "C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV" begin the installation from the DVD. 
The installation will detect the existence of the game data and will skip the transfer process.
However the installer will run a sumcheck to ensure there has been no tampering with the files so it will still take some time to install.

I found this out when i formatted my PC. My games are located on another HDD, when i reinstalled it only took 2mins compared to 20min (starting from scratch).


----------



## gereed123

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

Hmmm , i tried that but it still blocked at the same thing i think. Will check it again.


----------



## gereed123

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

Update : I just saw i copied not everything but he went trough the old problem.


----------



## gereed123

*Re: GTAIV installing problems: feature transfer error*

Problem solved. It's installed  Now let's hope it runs but this problem is solved.

For people reading this : I copied the program files from another computer on this so he didn't had to install them.


----------



## Redeye3323

Glad to see it fixed. Any more problems then just make a new topic and we will try to help you out again.


----------

